#ubuntu-nl-raad 2016-11-02
<Soul-Sing> posbank moord
<Soul-Sing> opgelost
<Soul-Sing> timo
<Soul-Sing> Ti
<Soul-Sing> Timo
<Timo> Ja Soul-Sing.
<Soul-Sing> dat ben ik
<Timo> Het ontbreekt een beetje aan mensen. :-)
<Soul-Sing> ja
<Soul-Sing> ik neem niemand wat kwalijk
<Soul-Sing> druk druk
<Soul-Sing> komen de mails richting jullie wel over?
<Timo> Jazeker hoor
<Timo> Denk dat men het is vergeten.
<Soul-Sing> nou, ik ga zo alweer te bed
<Soul-Sing> helaas
<Soul-Sing> goede avond nog
<Timo> Mja, ik ga ook maar weer verder met andere zaken. Een prettige avond nog. Spijtig dit.
